# shoulda, woulda, coulda



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Thought I'd try and start a little banter about what you'd like to do with your next dog that you haven't done with current or last dog. Or a cool trick/task you've taught previously.

Could be something simple or something elaborate. Maybe we can help each other fix some "issues" or teach some new tricks.

I know one guy who trained his Golden to get beers outta the fridge! Don't know if I do it....but its pretty cool.

One simple thing I WILL teach my next dog NOT to do is scratch at the door when he wants outside. My dog does this, it drives me nuts, I always have to give him a little yell when he does it. It's all my fault, I let him get away with it all these years and never taught him not to do it.

Now, for those who HAVE taught dogs not to scratch at the door, how did you do it? Has anyone here used a little bell by the door for their dog?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My doors look like a cougar was sharpening his nails, I have eight of them that do it...


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

My uncle has thaught his dog to tell him when he want out. He said that the easy way to teach them is to hang a cow bell on the door with a heavy ribbon or rope. Make sure the Dog can reach it with there nose level. They ask the dog if he want out and then rings the bell with his hand. He said the dog rings the bell using his nose and then he know he needs out. My sister has done this with her Lab and it works. Jackson will come to me and licks your hand when he wants out.

The only trick that I would like to teach him is to roll over. As we have to wait on that one. I have him playing dead and he does well if he is up to it and want his belly rubbed.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> My doors look like a cougar was sharpening his nails, I have eight of them that do it...


Mine too 

Here's a variation of the bell ringing to get outside training.

http://www.sithappens.us/index_files/Page3075.htm

I'm going to give this a shot next time around. I wonder if ole' Kobe could catch on to this trick this late in the game? Wonder if it'd be worth the hassle??


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

mdaniel said:


> My uncle has thaught his dog to tell him when he want out. He said that the easy way to teach them is to hang a cow bell on the door with a heavy ribbon or rope. Make sure the Dog can reach it with there nose level. They ask the dog if he want out and the rings the bell with his hand. He said the dog rings the bell using his nose and then he know he needs out. My sister has done this with her Lab and it works.


 I'm going to try that next time.


mdaniel said:


> Jackson will come to me and licks your hand when he wants out.


You're lucky! You could have bare wood and scratched paint like me and Bob!



mdaniel said:


> The only trick that I would like to teach him is to roll over. As we have to wait on that one. I have him playing dead and he does well if he is up to it and want his belly rubbed.


Rolling over is one trick my dog didn't like and I didn't push the issue to train him. For some reason, he will not roll over without a battle. I think it may be non- submittle thing for him. I have yet to teach a dog to roll over!


----------



## Sitka deer (Jun 2, 2007)

An old friend had incredible labs and his neat trick at kenneling-up at the rig was to "cluck" his tongue after calling the dog's name. The dog would spring straight up in the air and Len would stick his arms out under the dog's belly and catch him on the way down.
art


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I wouldn't do this on purpose but had one that put out lit cigarettes. She'd stare at the cigarette in your face and when you flicked it to the ground she'd run over and lick the coal off the end. Never burned her tongue either, nor did she swallow it. Just pick up the habit by herself. The bell is great, need one inside and out as both sides of the door look like hell.

Bobm will tech his next one to point cute girls. :wink:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I want to teach mine to use the bathroom and flush. Then I will teach her how to read the paper.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> I wouldn't do this on purpose but had one that put out lit cigarettes. She'd stare at the cigarette in your face and when you flicked it to the ground she'd run over and lick the coal off the end. Never burned her tongue either, nor did she swallow it. Just pick up the habit by herself. The bell is great, need one inside and out as both sides of the door look like hell.
> 
> Bobm will tech his next one to point cute girls. :wink:


So YOU'RE the one who put Smokey the Bear outta business!

I think Bob's already do that. All he does is dream about ND, yet he stays in GA....his wife must be HOT!

Here's another thing I'd like to attempt with my next dog...the treadmill.

http://www.gundogdoc.com/library/treatmill.html

Just seems like it'd be real handy, especially in those winters with lots of snow.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I think Bob's already do that. All he does is dream about ND, yet he stays in GA....his wife must be HOT!


You finally said something we can agree on this week :lol: :lol:

treadmill???? I bet the dog will find that stimulating.

Get two more dogs and a dogsled :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> treadmill???? I bet the dog will find that stimulating.


Are you surprised? I'm serious! We all know tired dogs are good dogs. I don't have snowshoes, and am generally too lazy to walk around in the snow (especially DEEP snow) when I can't hunt something!

Other times the treadmill would be handy....to burn off that excess energy before company comes over, burn off some juice before extended times in the kennel, really hot days when you can't hit the water, days when there just isn't enough time to get him out, last but not least.....at least that thing in the basement would get some use instead of collecting dust!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Lots of pitbull people use them so they no doubt work, and I was just kidding you.

How deep is the snow in winter up there

heres a training article with sources

http://www.pitbulllovers.com/training-a ... -work.html


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> How deep is the snow in winter up there


Now? Not very deep :lol:

Usually it's not that bad, however, I'm a short, fat guy! Good mix for the cold, not for deep snow though! Kinda like a penguin :lol:


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

The treadmill works great. Your dog is never to old to introduce something new it just may take a little longer.


----------

